

Show HN: Taco - Basecamp to Zendesk, All Your Tasks in One Place - fixie

For the past 23 months, we have using, iterating on, and - eventually - loving the prototype of a web app we call Taco. Taco is a task list, except...it&#x27;s not. It works with the task lists we (and many others on HN) already use, like Basecamp, GitHub Issues, Google Tasks, Zendesk, and RSS feeds and brings them together on a single screen. This allows us to prioritize tasks across multiple task services and figure out what exactly needs to get done each day. We&#x27;ve discovered that we don&#x27;t need more ways to create tasks, we need ways to confidently decide which one is most important and finish it.<p>A couple weeks ago we decided we were ready to try to bring peaceful productivity to others. So we setup a Kickstarter campaign and as of today, it&#x27;s 141% funded.<p>Learn more at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tacoapp.com (includes Kickstarter link).
======
nekopa
Looks great, well done on the kickstarter. I just wanted to add that I think
that this:

>TEAM: Show your staff and collaborators that you appreciate their time: let
Taco give them back some of it. Receive all Supporter rewards for 5 people
whose time you value

is an excellent backer reward. Well worded, tied to theroduct in a meaningful
way and a great concept.

I wish you the best of luck!

------
jmduke
This is a minor thing, but the carousel of supported services (Zendesk,
Google, etc.) at the bottom of the page would be much better served at the top
(ideally above the fold.) As it stands, you barely get the scrolling effect.

------
fixie
Clickable link: [http://tacoapp.com](http://tacoapp.com)

------
pc86
Insecure content warnings - Kickstarter is available over SSL.

~~~
troydavis
The kickstarter.com project page redirects me from HTTPS to HTTP when I'm not
logged in, so I don't think it is.

